# pentagon socket



## Smoke

well this is what lead me to this forum.
in 20 years i have never needed one but, a few weeks ago we got a xfmr delivered closed and no one on the job could open it, i had to call the shop to get someone to open it so we could get it off the skid.
now i want one just in case, so i got one.
my question is, i thought it was 13/16 but just delivered today it says 51/64,
will that work or do i need to return it? i will find out tomorrow but i figured i would ask.
thx


----------



## HARRY304E

Smoke said:


> well this is what lead me to this forum.
> in 20 years i have never needed one but, a few weeks ago we got a xfmr delivered closed and no one on the job could open it, i had to call the shop to get someone to open it so we could get it off the skid.
> now i want one just in case, so i got one.
> my question is, i thought it was 13/16 but just delivered today it says 51/64,
> will that work or do i need to return it? i will find out tomorrow but i figured i would ask.
> thx


So are you saying no one on you're job has a socket set.?


----------



## 480sparky

HARRY304E said:


> So are you saying no one on you're job has a socket set.?



How many 5-points do you have in your set?


----------



## tkb

I thought there was only one size pentagon socket.
I got mine from Snap-On.


----------



## Smoke

HARRY304E said:


> So are you saying no one on you're job has a socket set.?


pentagon socket its not standard


----------



## Smoke

480sparky said:


> How many 5-points do you have in your set?


none, i ordered the on i needed


----------



## Smoke

tkb said:


> I thought there was only one size pentagon socket.
> I got mine from Snap-On.


 no sir there is not there are pents for break jobs

btw, snap on is $30 im not a big baller like you lol


----------



## HARRY304E

480sparky said:


> How many 5-points do you have in your set?


 IDK Probably more than i need between my truck and my shop i'm sure i have a few kicking around.

I don't see a problem opening a transformer they are usually they are 3/8" ,or 1/2" Hex bolts...It's possable it is something i have not seen as well...


----------



## HARRY304E

Smoke said:


> pentagon socket its not standard



are You're talking about the front cover of the transformer??

Who makes the tranformer?


----------



## micromind

Just about every oil-filled pad-mount transformer with a primary voltage of more than 480 that I've ever installed has pentahead bolts. One in the secondary handle, and two in the primary door. A lot of vault covers have them too. I know of only one size. 

I have two, my 1/2" drive impact one is made by Wright, the 3/8" drive is a Snap-On. 

Rob


----------



## 480sparky

HARRY304E said:


> IDK Probably more than i need between my truck and my shop i'm sure i have a few kicking around.
> 
> I don't see a problem opening a transformer they are usually they are 3/8" ,or 1/2" Hex bolts...It's possable it is something i have not seen as well...


I have yet to see a closing bolt on a transformer that isn't 5-sided.








​


----------



## tkb

Smoke said:


> *no sir there is not there are pents for break jobs*
> 
> btw, snap on is $30 im not a big baller like you lol


Huh??????


----------



## Rockyd

I have a Salisbury "T" handled large and small wrench that has been a key to every piece of utility gear I've ever had to work on. Yuppers five point, and it lives in the bottom of the box, handy for lots of things...


----------



## wil335

I have the Snap On penta socket, but when I forgot it, I used to be able to open transformers with a over-sized standard socket. Those bolts were normally not very tight.


----------



## erics37

wil335 said:


> I have the Snap On penta socket, but when I forgot it, I used to be able to open transformers with a over-sized standard socket. Those bolts were normally not very tight.


I've gotten some of that crap open with a pair of channel locks before. Not that I'm proud of it or anything; my entire socket set had tumbled down a river bank into the water about a week prior


----------



## HARRY304E

480sparky said:


> I have yet to see a closing bolt on a transformer that isn't 5-sided.


 Do you meen for the front cover ???


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76

You cant tap a piece of 3/4 inch EMT around the bolt and it will fit perfectly. Use a pair of channel locks to open. Neat trick. :thumbsup:


----------



## Smoke

1. there is more than one size pentagon socket. (for non related applications)
2. no, no one had it (socket set is irrelevant, we tried none fit)
3. thx for the pipe trick, would have helped maybe, bold was very tight.
4. i want the right socket!
5. i simply asked if the 51/64 was the right size, moot point now im off to work and will try it out.


----------



## Rockyd

Smoke said:


> 1. there is more than one size pentagon socket. (for non related applications)
> 2. no, no one had it (socket set is irrelevant, we tried none fit)
> 3. thx for the pipe trick, would have helped maybe, bold was very tight.
> 4. i want the right socket!
> 5. i simply asked if the 51/64 was the right size, moot point now im off to work and will try it out.


Google is a friend of mine...-

http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog/item...5276&group_ID=368&store=australia&dir=catalog

Thinking 3/4" OR 13/16"...

Snap on makes the thinnest socket on the market. You can probably get Snap on quicker than Salisbury. Maybe even in your town?


----------



## tkb

Smoke said:


> 1. there is more than one size pentagon socket. (for non related applications)
> 2. no, no one had it (socket set is irrelevant, we tried none fit)
> 3. thx for the pipe trick, would have helped maybe, bold was very tight.
> 4. i want the right socket!
> 5. i simply asked if the 51/64 was the right size, moot point now im off to work and will try it out.


Since there are no parallel flats, how do you measure the size?
I have ever only seen one size pentagon. :001_huh:


----------



## 480sparky

Maybe 13/16" is 'electrical' size, and the 3/4 is for Hummers.


----------



## Rockyd

tkb said:


> Since there are no parallel flats, how do you measure the size?
> I have ever only seen one size pentagon. :001_huh:


Okay, you made get it out of the box:whistling2:...So I measured it...

A hair under 5/8" from point to pointon a side...

And 15/16" from point to point straight across...

About 7/8" from point to straight across to center of opposite flat...

So gave up on identification that way. Industry standard is a 3/4" socket for a 1/2" bolt. So am thinking that perhaps this logic carry's over to the penta? Plus if you follow the link I think they called it a 13/16" at snap on, and a 3/4" at klein (same spirit as a 1/2" hole saw is really 7/8").

If there is a millwright, or someone from the tool and die industry, perhaps they'll enighten us (snide comments and all:laughing::noas to the actual method of determination. Would be curious as tpo how it REALLY is.

If he was on the West Coast, I'd say go to Anixter, or Potelcom, they have them there at the counter. Maybe whoever the local "Utility wholesaler" in his area can help him out. Or a trip to POCO transformer and relay shop, and they'll know where the guy with the forge, and retail outlet, for such a beast is!


----------



## Smoke

tkb said:


> Since there are no parallel flats, how do you measure the size?
> I have ever only seen one size pentagon. :001_huh:


its stamped into the side of my socket 51/64.
and to answer my own question, yes 51/64 works, and i got it for $12 not $30 the cost of a snap-on one


----------



## EnviroElectric

I was doing a sewer system project once and the vault covers all had the pentagon socket. I found that heating up a piece of PVC, pushing it over the bolt head and letting it cool works great. It's cheap and effective. Just put your homemade socket on the bolt and twist with some channel locks


----------



## TOOL_5150

480sparky said:


> Maybe 13/16" is 'electrical' size, and the 3/4 is for Hummers.


HAHAH that hummer link.. really shows you that idiots buy hummers, if those bad boys are selling for $150.


~Matt


----------



## qckrun

PGE uses Pentagon sockets on all there enclosures and vaults. I was luckly and was given a pentagon socket by a linemen friend.


----------



## Grounded-B

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> You cant tap a piece of 3/4 inch EMT around the bolt and it will fit perfectly. Use a pair of channel locks to open. Neat trick. :thumbsup:


Yep. Have done that. Works in a pinch. Saves having the crew standing around waiting.


----------

